# Looking for Peerless 850122



## The Natural (Dec 16, 2009)

I have two pair of these 6.5" woofers and one is now breaking up at low volume. I cannot find any physical damage on the unit but it's old and the suspension is getting soft, so the coil may be dragging(?). I love these drivers but I believe I remember reading that they were out of production. 

This is a long shot, but does anyone know where I might find a single unit, or a pair, to replace the older two pieces. I'm trying to keep from having to replace all four. 

Here are the driver details...

Peerless Model 850122
Sandwich composite cone
Power handling: 150 watts RMS
DC res: 6.1 ohms
Freq Response 38-5000Hz
FS: 38Hz
Sens: 87dB
VAS: .98 cu. ft.
QMS: 2.22
QES: .53
QTS: .43
Xmax: 5.5mm

On another note, and this may be a stretch, but would it work to rotate the vertically mounted speaker so gravity pulls on the soft parts in the opposite direction for awhile? Do people rotate drivers like they rotate their tires?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

The Natural said:


> On another note, and this may be a stretch, but would it work to rotate the vertically mounted speaker so gravity pulls on the soft parts in the opposite direction for awhile? Do people rotate drivers like they rotate their tires?


Sorry, i can't help with replacement drivers though i did have a look about 

You can try rotating the drivers 180 degrees & see how it goes. I managed to fix a bass driver that had a misaligned voice coil with impact adhesive. When i found which side of the coil was rubbing slightly (i did this by sitting the driver on a flat surface & gently went round the edge of the cone pressing inwards to find the worst point of rubbing - it'll be 180 degrees out IE opposite) i then put a small amount of glue on the outer edge of the spider (on the same side as i was gently pressing when it rubbed the most) in between one of the valleys of the spider & then allowed it to go tacky & squeezed them together until rubbing ceased.

You need to be gentle when doing it though :whistling:

Whatever you do i suggest you at least attempt to do something about it before the insulation on the wire is destroyed & things possibly start shorting out or damaging the voicecoil further :gulp:


----------



## The Natural (Dec 16, 2009)

I might have to give that a try...thanks for the info. I think that, in the back of my mind, I really want the driver to be beyond repair so I have no choice but to replace them all with new drivers!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

P.E. sold these at one time, you can try asking in the P.E. Tech Talk forum and also at diyaudio.com in the Swap Meet section.


----------



## The Natural (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info...and yes, PE is where I purchased mine. I've always loved their sound and dynamics. I'm still hoping to find one or two replacement pieces.


----------



## ptstv (Nov 27, 2010)

I have one of these, new, if you're still interested. You can email me: ptstv at (oohay).


----------

